# homemade portable dove blinds, any ideas?



## Scott Yancey (Jul 23, 2013)

I am wanting to build a portable blind to use for dove hunting, does anyone have ideas of what would be the best thing to use for the framework?


----------



## sowega hunter (Jul 23, 2013)

I built some for a friend out of EMT conduit. They come apart for portability. Sorry I don't have any pics of them.


----------



## savage (Jul 23, 2013)

Use rebar pieces as stakes and use camp burlap as the wrap.  Can even sew the rebar in so that you just unroll it in the field and push into the ground.  Rebar pieces at least four feet in height.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 23, 2013)

Conduit works the best.  I made one 20 years ago and I still use it.  The only thing I have had to replace was the camo material.


----------



## GLS (Jul 24, 2013)

I like the conduit as well.  Flatten the ground ends and cut at angle for easier penetration.  Through each piece of conduit, I drill a hole about 18" above the flat pointed end  and tie in a loop of paracord wide enough for my booted foot to push the pipe into the ground.


----------



## gsppurist (Jul 24, 2013)

I will take pictures of mine.  I made two PVC frame 2 ft x 5 ft.  Painted brown, covered with Max-4 Burlap, then used 550 cord to attach two sided making a folding frame  Works great, light.  Have to attach to ground with tent stakes to prevent wind from blowing it over.  

Costs about 8 dollars when you  include burlap/paint/PVC/cement.  

Will attach pic later.


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 24, 2013)

Sit behind the large hay bail,,,, what I do or get just inside the tree line and sit still.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Jul 25, 2013)

The Rodney said:


> Sit behind the large hay bail,,,, what I do or get just inside the tree line and sit still.


----------



## GLS (Jul 25, 2013)

The Rodney said:


> Sit behind the large hay bail,,,, what I do or get just inside the tree line and sit still.



Good luck on pulled peanut fields with no hay bales or nearby tree line.


----------



## gregg (Jul 25, 2013)

I just took a golf umbrella and painted it camo, I then use a 4'-5' piece of PVC large enough to receive the handle of the umbrella......strap the pvc piece to your chair with bungie cords and then the umbrella inside the top of the PVC with 1 bungie cord. The whole unit can be moved around as the sun changes position throughout the day, very simple and effective.


----------

